# Bulbs for Planted Tank



## WEB (Jan 29, 2005)

Where can I find a local supplier to purchase bulbs for my planted tank? I need 36" T-8 rated about 6500 K. I live in Flower Mound and work near the Galleria. Thanks.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

I usually get my lights from AH Supply in New York. They're on the internet and they are reputable.

Maybe someone knows of a local source.


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Champion Lighting is a great source for aquarium lighting, if you want to order on the web.
http://www.championlighting.com

Also, Petco in Lewisville (Main Street next to Walmart / Sams) has a reasonable selection. North Dallas Aquarium is another (Watch Prices) source near your work.

Good to see another Flower Mounder on the forum...


----------

